# James Brown 'Godfather of Soul'



## Jade Tigress (Dec 25, 2006)

> *James Brown dies at 73 *
> 
> _AP -  51 minutes ago_ ATLANTA - James Brown, the dynamic, pompadoured "Godfather of Soul," whose rasping vocals and revolutionary rhythms made him a giant of R&B and an inspiration for rap, funk and disco, died early Christmas morning. He was 73. Brown was hospitalized with pneumonia at Emory Crawford Long Hospital on Sunday and died around 1:45 a.m. Monday, said his agent,





http://news.yahoo.com/fc/entertainment/james_brown


----------



## Kacey (Dec 25, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 25, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Drac (Dec 25, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## TonyMac (Dec 25, 2006)

Papa's going to see the big Papa now. R.I.P.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2006)

.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 25, 2006)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 25, 2006)

May he rest in peace


----------



## pstarr (Dec 25, 2006)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 25, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Dec 25, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 26, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 26, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Marvin (Dec 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## donald (Dec 26, 2006)

I hope he is at peace...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## searcher (Dec 27, 2006)

.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Dec 27, 2006)

I cant believe it. I hope too he rests in peace


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 27, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Carol (Dec 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 28, 2006)

RIP God Father.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2006)

:asian:


----------

